# Neuer PC



## flashgod (2. Mai 2003)

Abend,
ich suche mir schon den ganzen Abend neue Komponenten für meinen PC.

Bei der Frage des Mainboards bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ich schwanke zwischen dem 
MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR
und
Chaintech 7NJL1 AP0GEE

Ich habe keine großartigen unterschiede feststellen können, nur das das Chaintech besseres zubehör hat und genialer aussieht. 
Was meint ihr?

Auserdem bräuchte ich noch ein paar Tipps für ein Netzteil..

Kennt ihr noch ein paar Hardware Test Seiten auser Tomshardware?

Thx schon mal!


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Mai 2003)

Hab das chaintech und bin voll zufrieden!!!
Sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## flashgod (2. Mai 2003)

*@Suchfunktion*

Hi,
dann gleich mal eine Frage
hat das Chaintech neben der ATX Stromversorgung noch eine zusätzliche? Weil ich hab auf den Bilder komischerweise keine erkennen können.

Und mit welchen RAM betreibst du das Board? Nützt du die Dual DDR 400?

Ansonsten wäre ich für weitere Antworten dankbar, auch auf meine oberen Fragen!


----------



## dfd1 (2. Mai 2003)

Netzteil: Kommt ganz darauf an was du machen willst. Für Gammen und 3D brauchst du schon ein bischen Power.

Nimm min. ein 250 Watt Netzteil. Da 300 Watt auch nicht viel mehr kosten empfehle ich dir so eines.

Alles höhere ist meiner Ansicht nur zuviel, da du es eh nicht brauchen wirst, ausser du hast 3 HDs, Brenner, DVD-CD-Rom und sonstige stromsaugende Geräte.

Greetz

dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Also ich finde 350 W kann nicht schaden, du weißt nie was du in
Zukunuft brauchst und ich hat es auch schonmal das ein 350W in die
Knie gegangen ist!

Öhm, was für "andere Stromanschlüsse" meinst du denn???
Außer ATX brauchste doch keine, außer bei manchen für den
P4, oder?


----------



## flashgod (2. Mai 2003)

Genau den für den P4 meine ich.

Den das MSI das genannt habe hat diesen Anschluss (sind einfach zusätzlich 12 V für MB) ich dachte das ist jetz auch schon standard für die neuen MBs.

Hab mich länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt und mir viel nur auf das das MSI diesen hatte und das Chaintech nicht.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich das Enermax mit 353 Watt kaufen.
Das hat auch diesen P4 Stecker (macht ja nix wenn der nicht angesteckt wird oder?).

Denn ich werde sicher noch 1-2 Festplatten reinbauen und CD Rom und Brenner.... habs mir schnell ausgerechnet und bin auf einen verbrauch von ca. 305 Watt gekommen, da nehm ich doch lieber gleich ein 350er.


----------



## Fabian H (2. Mai 2003)

Ich würde auch min. 350 Watt nehmen.
Zum Mainboard: Chaintech hat meines Wissens mehr Ausstattung und ist in etwa gleich gut.

Harwareseiten:
Schau mal unter der Seite von PC Professional die ham da ne Übersichet von allen getesteten Bauteilen.
//Edit: -> unter Bestenliste.


----------



## Sinac (4. Mai 2003)

Soweit ich weiß ist der 2. Anschluß für den P4 nicht bei allen Board zwingend notwendig, wenn das Board für P4 ist und das hat den Anschluß nicht ist das schon ok!


----------

